# How often does your co-sleeper wake you at night?



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

By wake you up. I mean they need something from you-- not that they flailed or farted or cried out. And how old are they?

At three months DS had ONE night where he slept 6 hours straight.

After that he settled into a 4 hour, 3 hour, 3 hour schedule.

Then, at the 19 week old sleep regression, it was every 45 minutes for about a week. I felt crazy.

It then settled into an every 2 hours. It never got any better than that. Somehow I was learning to cope, but we just had the 26 week sleep regression and I'm now, well, I have very little patience in reserve (thus this post in light of my signature.







)

So we *seem* to be two nights away from this regression, but again, only because he's asleep for *maybe* two hours at a time.

No one told me co-sleeping would be quite like this. I've read the NCSS and it seems to suggest that having the boob so nearby has done this to him. I can't help but feel that if he had been in a crib he wouldn't have turned off the road that said "sleeping for progressively longer stretches." My five days of doing the NCSS plan w/ pop-off seemed to royally piss him off-- we'll try again later.

Please help?

ETA: If my primary concern was my sleep, I wouldn't be posting, though I wouldn't blame a mother who did. But my son is FTT, and I feel that if he could just sleep for longer stretches, and really truly relax at night, he might start gaining weight.

And the last option should really have "or more" at the end.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

It's biologically normal for a breastfed baby to wake every 2-3 hours to nurse. When you have teething, growth spurts, developmental breakthroughs and separation anxiety, they wake more often. Does it help at all to know your breastfed baby is very normal and healthy? And therefore you didn't do anything to cause this? It helped me to know that.

Are you able to nurse lying down? When I finally got the hang of that, I was able to get through the night nursings without waking up completely.

It also helped when I got rid of the clock in our room. And when I ditched the sleep books.

Hang in there. It does get better!


----------



## jennybean0722 (Jun 19, 2006)

Like you I feel the same way. He probably would be sleeping longer if we just left him in the bassinet in our room. I am so tired I am depressed now! Literally.... BUT, cutting down on his nursing won't stop his waking up. Well, for us it didn't stop him. Even though we were persistent, he just ate when I let him, and got upset the other times I wouldn't let him. He was so confused, and I wasn't any better, so I now let him nurse as much as he wants, and I am going to a doc for the possible ppd that I have. I really think it is me and I can't turn off my brain. I never even GET to sleep, so my DS never really wakes me up...I am an insomniac! I will give an update later.

Before I know it and 'figure it all out', it will be time to nightwean anyway. Oh well.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Usually its 2 or 3 times, but sometimes, like this week... its ALL fricking night long. He is learning how to crawl... and he keeps flipping over in his sleep and trying to crawl.... its very cute, but I am TIRED!


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

I said 2 because I wasn't sure how literally I should answer your question.

He wakes ME 2x night (way more the past 2 nights but that's not normal). But that's because I go to bed at 11. I nurse him when i go to bed and then at say 1 and 3 (the 2 wakings) and then we all wake up at 5:30 when DH gets up.. and then snooze/nurse on and off until 7.

But if you count *his* nightwakings. he goes down at 7 and then nurses usually once before we go to bed. Then once when we go to bed.. and then the other 2'ish while we're in bed.

Really it's every 2-3 hours. Or 2-4 on a good week/month.







:

ETA: most times it runs very smoothly. I barely wake to nurse him.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

His normal pattern now (at amost 10 months) is nurse to sleep at 7:30, nurse at 9:30 when I go to sleep, nurse at 1:30, nurse at 3:30, nurse at 5:30. The last week, he's been waking up for the day at 5:30 (except two days when he woke up at 7:30, his before "normal.") So, technically this week it's only been twice a night, but it still feels like three times a night b/c of the early waking!

Oh and last night he peed through two huge stuffed full pocket dipes... the stuffing was barely wet on one, I think they need to be stripped! UGH!


----------



## myhoneyswife (Apr 30, 2005)

Regarding the FTT, my baby was tiny and barely gaining until she hit 4 months. Then she started filling out and 'catching up' and now she's beyond average, at 6 months. She's always eaten every 2.5 to 3 hours at night, occasionally will go longer, but that's about normal. I feed her laying down so neither one of us completely wakes up


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

I answered about twice, because our average night goes like this:

DD starts out in her own room, Because I *need* my own space/time at night to get computer time/ work done, etc.

She'll wake up at around midnight and when I go to get her, if she falls asleep in my arms, I lay her back in her crib ( I really DO sleep better without her in the bed, I have a really bad back that gets aggravated if she sleeps with me the whole night, we get in some crazy positions!

At some point in the wee hours of the morning she'll wake again, and when I go in to her she'll point at the door, so I'll bring her with me (this usually happens anytime between 3am and 5am).
She sleeps until about 7 from then on.

Oh, and she's almost 19 mos (And NEVER slept through the night yet!)


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

We're down to once or twice a night, but he's 2 now. When he was younger, it was far more often!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i don't know.


----------



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Why isn't there a more than 5 option? SIGH.........................

DS is 8 months BTW


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

On average I guess 2, some nights are none and some nights are 4.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, I said 0...ds is almost 2. I nightweaned him around 15 months because I am pg and was exhausted, but before that he nursed 2-3 times a night and I barely noticed.
I did want to say that I had a hard time dealing with ds's sleep patterns from around 6-9 months (waking sometimes every hour) and I have to agree with the pp who said to get rid of the sleep books, they really made me crazy! Anyway, at the time we weren't actually co-sleeping full time and it didn't matter, he still woke frequently. Putting him into bed full time with us actually made it easier on me, although he didn't wake any less. I honestly don't think co-sleeping or having the breast close by contributes to nightwaking, I really think it has everything to do with the babe, but it does get better and easier!
Seriously, though, ditch the books!


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

I voted 2x/night, but it is often 3x/night (and occasionally more). And of course it's different now than than it was when he was a baby.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

It's like every 1 to 2 hours he eats at night... I need more sleep!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

3-5 times a night. I voted 3.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, my older 3 cosleepers, never...lol...but my almost 1 yr. old nursling (in 3 days!) wakes me to nurse on average once per night, sometimes more, sometimes she sleeps straight through...but once is typical.


----------



## mamatoElias (Aug 2, 2006)

My son rarely wakes me at night now, but he's 25 months old and its only been in the last several months that he sleeps through the night. However, I'm expecting baby #2 any day now, so I expect to be up every couple hours again soon.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

My son is 14 weeks old, and he generally wakes me 3x a night. That is to say that he wakes up to eat 3 times between the hours of 9pm and 7:30am. I'm pretty happy with that!


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

ds is 18mo and will wake up at the least 5 times a night. a few weeks ago dh fell asleep on the couch and i couldn't wake him so he slept there all night. that night ds slept through the WHOLE NIGHT!!! i started to notice that if i left dh asleep on the couch ds would always sleep through the night. dh snores like a freight train and he tosses and turns and beats his pillow and straitens the covers all night and it wakes ds up. so dh decided that he sleeps better on the couch (i poke and shove him to get him to stop snoring) and we are all sleeping better now.


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

Just once to feed, and sometimes she'll wake two times(as today she did) but it's very rare, she's a good sleeper.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

My dd only wakes me once in the night. She sleeps right next to me just like my boys did. They nursed every 2 hours for 2+ years. They never slept as long as her even a single time until ds1 was 3 and ds2 was 2.


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

My 18 month old typically wakes up to nurse twice within an 8-9 hour stretch. He goes to sleep before I stay in bed, so I dont' count a full 10.

Kinda drives me crazy that I haven't had a solid night's sleep for such a long time. It's nice to see others his age also waking frequently, maybe even more so.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I have two in my bed. One never wakes all night. The other, 2 or 3.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

My DD is 6.5 mos. old. I voted 5+ a night. She goes to sleep in our bed before I do. For example, tonight it is 11pm here and she's been in bed since 6:45pm. She has woken up 4 times already.







: Her sleep cycles are 45 minutes long and usually she will wake up at 45 minutes, or 1 hr. 30 minutes. Never longer than 2 hours 15 minutes. Needless to say, DH is sleeping in the guest room indefinitely.


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

Both of my guys went through periods in toddlerhood where they woke several time every night. I just about went nuts with both of them. Now they hardly ever wake up unless they are sick (coughing /crying because they can't breathe). They are 3y7m and 6y4m. Hang in there; it will get better.


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

My 3 month old only wakes me once or maybe twice. He nurses for about an hour before he drifts off to sleep, so I guess he tanks up for the long haul.


----------



## smallmama (Dec 6, 2006)

I actually have no idea. I don't wake up enough to count them. I've toyed with the idea of putting a video camera in our room all night to see how many times we wake up and I nurse him.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

nak

about 2, but she just turned 4 months so i won't be surprised if that changes soon.


----------



## LadyBee (Nov 21, 2006)

DS is almost 11m and wakes 2-3 times night. Though it's been 5+ for the last week or so with a moalr coming in







:


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

On average, he sleeps the whole night. He *occassionally* starts crying in his sleep and tugging at his dipe if he gets too wet but for the most part, he's slept through the night since about 2mo.







:


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Until DS was 2 years he was still waking about every 2 hours--sometimes every hour and a half but never more than three hours. Now that he is older, he will nurse maybe one to two times per night. We co-sleep and I do nurse lying in bed, but I can't sleep through the nursings--it was hard sometimes and I was so tired, but I did find that napping with him during the day really helped me catch up on that sleep!


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

i voted on averrage 5 times, but at 11 months ds2 wakes probably 6-8 times or so. i nurse asleep through most of them.


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

My ds is 13 months old and wakes at least 5 times a night on average. He wants to nurse a lot.


----------



## nessam (Feb 21, 2006)

DS is nearly 6 mos old. I nurse him 2 - 3x/nite = every 3 - 4 hours. Sometimes more frequently. He's slept for 5 hours at a time maybe on 3 occasions since birth. I usually take him into the nursery (where he does not sleep) to feed him (in the dark), so that we don't wake up my husband (who has to be alert for work). Needless to say, I'm chronically tired! I wish that I could feed him lying down or while sleeping but I have had no luck. It's just so uncomfortable, painful even. I think it's because I'm rather small-breasted?


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

DD will be 3 next month and the past month or so she's been a tosser and turner whereas before, she would sleep soundly curled up next to me...

I'm having issues with my pillows these days (lol) so I wake briefly and turn it over so it's cool or scrunched right and such and she tosses and turns and flips around.

We have her bed (the crib i had to have when i found out i was preggo and put together for her 2nd bday as a daybed for her to play on with her animals and books..lol) up against the wall next to our bed so she'll flip sideways now and I'll get a foot to the face or she'll flip on her back arms out and I get smacked in the face....

DH is happy that when we move in June, she'll have her own room and I told him "and you think her having a place to put her own things is gonna make her not want to sleep with mommy???" He didn't get the giggle out of it that I did...I still love her to cuddle next to me and it's sweet when she wakes up briefly and kisses me if she notices she smacked me with a body part and says sorry....but with all the smacks and tosses and turns lately, I"m almost ready for her to have her own space....ALMOST.....LOL...

She has a sibling coming in August so we are worried about her not wanting to share the bed....she's already informed me that "my baby sister (We don't know the sex yet) can have the left yummy....the right one is MINE"....

I think once I figure out the cause of the tossin and turning of late, she'll go back to sleeping through the night no issue....


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

There are nights when she nurses pretty much all night long, and there are nights when she...er..._almost_ doesn't nurse at all, but on average she nurses 2-3 times during the night.

ETA: She's 17 months


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I can't vote -- there is not a option for us -- we wake up at least 8 to 10 times in a 10 hour night.............................

yes, he is 16 months.

yes i am preggo

yes i appearntly and NUTS

(he was starting to sleep better before i got preggo -- now it is worse than it has been in 6 or more months)


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

my 23 mo. old wakes me at least twice to go pee and maybe once to get a drink of water (but not every night) she likes to drink alot of water in general even in the day. she's thirsty


----------



## ipfree (Oct 4, 2006)

Why isn't there a more than five option. I don't count anymore because it would depress me, overwhelm me and make me wish he was in his own room. He wakes up more than 7 times every. single. night.
My son is one year old and this had been the case his whole life. I am now going slowly delirious from no sleep.


----------



## wildflower_mama (Feb 22, 2007)

Since we're bf'ing through the night and I am not always fully awake, it's hard to know how many times he's up but at least 5 times a night. He has rarely gone more than 2 hrs between nursings at night (though he will during the day). So I voted 5 times. And he is almost 12 months old.
That being said, my older DS was only getting up once at this age so I know babies are very different in the sleep patterns and needs.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Ds is 28 months and wakes about 3-4 times a night still to bf. Some nights he wakes 2-3 times. But i thought by this age he would be sleeping more at night..but i guess not.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

he usually sleeps 3 hours in his own bed at first and then he's up every hour at least.

he might actually sleep more if I put him consistently back in his bed but I don't wanna.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I usually go to bed around 11 and wake up around six. In that period of time my 3 month old Ds usually wakes up once or twice. But we sleep together so neither of us wakes up completely and I never remember falling back asleep. He's had the same pattern since birth so I think I've just been very lucky to have a babe that likes his sleep.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

My dd usually wakes up about 3 times a night. At least a few times a week it's more than that, but it's never less than that. Lately there's been at least once per night where she wakes up to nurse and can't get herself back to sleep and tosses around popping on and off the breast for an hour or so. That makes me nuts.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taryn237* 
Why isn't there a more than 5 option? SIGH.........................

DS is 8 months BTW









My DS is 27months and wakes about 6-8x/night.


----------

